# Silos



## heavymetalmortal (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm looking for information on different kinds of industries that use concrete silos, I have some left over and want to build something but not the traditional grain or cement company.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Breweries, bakeries, ethanol plants.


----------

